# Korronensu- My Fursona



## Korro-Sama (Oct 20, 2008)

Name: Korronensu

 Age: 18

 Gender: Male

 Personality: Rather shy, except with his "pack"(whoever he chooses to run with), Very playful/cute with his friends, very nervous around females, Loves serving his mate, very faithful to his mate, trusting and trustworthy, cuddly, lonely when separated from his pack.

*.::.::.*​ Species: Fennec Wolf(hybrid)

 Height: 5'11"

 Weight: 112 lb.

 Face: Long wolf-like snout with fennec fox-size ears, dark brown and sand-colored fur pattern (sand colored with dark brown accents), narrow eyes

 Body: Sand colored white belly fur and white elbow fur

 Tail: Sand colored with white tip

Picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a very interesting hybrid, I like the way you mixed the wolf and fenic parts of his head.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. I tried to make the head match my face a little. The beard and hair are as mine are. I made the snout long like a wolf, but slender like a Fennec fox.


----------

